# Replacement black plastic cover on a v2



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

After putting it off for some time I've got round to replacing the peeling grouphead cover with the updated black plastic one. It fits BUT there's a gap between the cover and the grouphead. Has anyone else got this cover and is there a gap? You can see the difference when looking at them side by side.

Also, how do you clean the underside of the grouphead. Cafiza doesn't seem to clean this. I guess it doesn't sit in liquid for too long.

Cheers


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Oy_mckoy said:


> After putting it off for some time I've got round to replacing the peeling grouphead cover with the updated black plastic one. It fits BUT there's a gap between the cover and the grouphead. Has anyone else got this cover and is there a gap? You can see the difference when looking at them side by side.
> Also, how do you clean the underside of the grouphead. Cafiza doesn't seem to clean this. I guess it doesn't sit in liquid for too long.
> Cheers
> <img alt="IMG_20210220_115457.thumb.jpg.8ccb5e827fddef81e2bc05f0000c494e.jpg" data-fileid="53425" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_20210220_115457.thumb.jpg.8ccb5e827fddef81e2bc05f0000c494e.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20210217_174949.thumb.jpg.3737396d264c1ce648711e50f66edce0.jpg" data-fileid="53426" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_20210217_174949.thumb.jpg.3737396d264c1ce648711e50f66edce0.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Hi, I have the newer version of Silvia with the black cover and have the same gap, see photo. I don't understand very well what you mean by underside of the group head, can you give me more details?

Cheers


----------



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

That answers that. Excellent!

By the underside, I was meaning the brass surround. Mine is quite discoloured.

That screen on yours looks lovely.


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got the same shower screen. A nice upgrade to the standard screen. 

BTW where do I find the black cover and how much is it? I took mine out ages ago. It was flimsy and the scratches on it made the Silvia look appalling.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Oy_mckoy said:


> That answers that. Excellent!
> By the underside, I was meaning the brass surround. Mine is quite discoloured.
> That screen on yours looks lovely.


I have never cleaned the space between the group and the black cover, It's impossible to reach it. I don't think any coffee gets there anyway. The shower is an IMS, doesn't fit 100% but it's nice and does the job.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Farravi said:


> I've got the same shower screen. A nice upgrade to the standard screen.
> 
> BTW where do I find the black cover and how much is it? I took mine out ages ago. It was flimsy and the scratches on it made the Silvia look appalling.


I've seen on eBay that a guy from Australia sells custom made steel covers for Rancilio Silvia groups, I have to admit I was about to buy it but it's pretty expensive and unnecessary, don't want to modify too much as the machine it's still under warranty.


----------



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm in New Zealand (was in Lowestoft... Its quite the contrast!), so different supplier here. Was tempted by the Aussie guy, but thought the black would look good.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Oy_mckoy said:


> Also, how do you clean the underside of the grouphead. Cafiza doesn't seem to clean this


 It is brass, so a combination of something abrasive and some elbow grease could possibly shift it, but it's only a cosmetic issue because this is outside of the area where your coffee and water come in contact, so you only see it when you look at the group from underneath. 
Your machine is a V2, so at least 13 years old, and the profesor's is a Silvia Pro a few months old, so shouldn't compare the condition of the group really. . However, if you like the IMS 200 IM screen - it will fit on yours as well.

@profesor_historia - did you drill the jet breaker/buy a drilled breaker to get the screw to sit flush with the screen, or did Rancilio change that for the Pro (I doubt it, but will be happy if you surprise me. ).


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Doram said:


> It is brass, so a combination of something abrasive and some elbow grease could possibly shift it, but it's only a cosmetic issue because this is outside of the area where your coffee and water come in contact, so you only see it when you look at the group from underneath.
> Your machine is a V2, so at least 13 years old, and the profesor's is a Silvia Pro a few months old, so shouldn't compare the condition of the group really. . However, if you like the IMS 200 IM screen - it will fit on yours as well.
> @profesor_historia - did you drill the jet breaker/buy a drilled breaker to get the screw to sit flush with the screen, or did Rancilio change that for the Pro (I doubt it, but will be happy if you surprise me. ).


It's the original screw it came with the machine, they changed it from the last version. Is a bit strange that the IMS shower fits let's say 99% but not 100% which is a bit strange. However doesn't affect the functionality.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> It's the original screw it came with the machine, they changed it from the last version. Is a bit strange that the IMS shower fits let's say 99% but not 100% which is a bit strange. However doesn't affect the functionality.


 Amazing! And it only took them 22 years of user complaints to make this improvement! 🙂

I know what you mean about the 99% fit. It sits very tight around the bras, you need to make sure it's pushed the same from all sides, and is a little effort to remove from the brass for cleaning. Oddly enough, it fits a little better on the V1, which doesn't have the removable brass part. I wonder why IMS don't make the screen a fraction bigger, though as you say - it's not a big deal.


----------



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

Doram said:


> It is brass, so a combination of something abrasive and some elbow grease could possibly shift it, but it's only a cosmetic issue because this is outside of the area where your coffee and water come in contact, so you only see it when you look at the group from underneath.
> Your machine is a V2, so at least 13 years old, and the profesor's is a Silvia Pro a few months old, so shouldn't compare the condition of the group really. . However, if you like the IMS 200 IM screen - it will fit on yours as well.
> 
> @profesor_historia - did you drill the jet breaker/buy a drilled breaker to get the screw to sit flush with the screen, or did Rancilio change that for the Pro (I doubt it, but will be happy if you surprise me. ).


 I realised I'd never actually scrubbed and voila, clean grouphead!

Is it easy to drill out the breaker? Can't find countersunk jet breakers down my way, but £7.50 for a new one. I saw the ims screen is offered by my same supplier. Not sure it will change much... But it's interesting. Hmm.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Oy_mckoy said:


> I realised I'd never actually scrubbed and voila, clean grouphead!


 Ha! 🙂



Oy_mckoy said:


> Is it easy to drill out the breaker? Can't find countersunk jet breakers down my way, but £7.50 for a new one. I saw the ims screen is offered by my same supplier. Not sure it will change much... But it's interesting. Hmm.


 I didn't bother drilling the breaker myself, but I wouldn't think it's difficult to do if you have a countersink bit and a vice to hold the breaker. You would need a countersunk screw as well if you do it.
I just got a button-head screw for mine, and didn't bother to make it flush. I don't think any of this will make a difference for the coffee, but no harm to do it either: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-A4-Stainless-Socket-BUTTON-Head-Screws-Allen-Key-Bolts-Hex-Marine/272855382495?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The IMS screen is a bit easier to wipe clean and is nice to look at if you are into this sort of thing, but to be honest I didn't feel it made any difference to the coffee either. If you do get one, make sure you it's the IM (Integrated mesh) version, otherwise its similar to the stock screen.


----------

